# Grafikkartenlüfter Radeon?



## tYrEaL (19. August 2005)

Hi!

Ich melde mich mal wieder mit einem Problem.,
Der Grafikkartenlüfter von meiner "HIS EXCALIBUR RADEON 9600PRO" dreht sich nicht mehr. Ich habe schon versucht ihn zu reinigen, aber er dreht sich trotzdem nicht mehr.

An meiner Grafikkarte ist nichts auszusetzten, sie funktioniert ganz normal.

Nach ein Paar Minuten - Stunden geht mein PC einfach aus. Weil sich der VPU REcover einschaltet.

Hat jemand viell. nen Vorschlag?
Gibt es ne Anleitung zum Lüfter Ausstausch?Oder besser: Wo krieg ich nen neuen Kühler her?


Gruß,
tY


----------



## turboprinz (19. August 2005)

HiHo,
an meiner Connect 3D 9600XT habe ich auch das Problem, dass der Lüfter sich nicht mehr dreht! Einen Test über leise VGA-Lüfter gab es bei Computerbase 
Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## tYrEaL (22. August 2005)

Hallo!

Danke, Alles klar!

Habe mir jetzt den ATI Silencer drauf gepackt 

Tuy,
tY


----------

